# RMA Corsair Vengeance 1500 - Registrierung funktioniert nicht



## Folterknecht (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Ich hab heute festgestellt das oben genanntes Headset den Geist aufgibt (Wackelkontakt linker Kopfhörer) und wollte mich daher[URL="http://corsair.force.com/"] bei Corsair im RMA Bereich[/URL] registrieren. Also alle Felder brav ausgefüllt und es kommt auch die Meldung ich solle jetzt mein Postfach checken - vermutlich wegen der Bestätigungsmail. Problem ist jetzt, daß besagte Mail nicht ankommt (hab auch Junk durchsucht und bin via Website beim meinem Mail Anbieter rein). Das ganze auch noch mal mit nem zweiten Webbrowser probiert, man weiß ja nie ... .

Mein Garantiezeitraum läuft im Juni 2014 aus ... ich hoffe sie können mir hier weiter helfen.


Gruß

Folterknecht

Edit:

Nach über einer Stunde ist die Mail dann doch bei mir im Postfach aufgetaucht  . Da hatte die virtuelle Postkutsche wohl nen Achsbruch.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Mai 2014)

Hi Folterknecht,

da scheint es tatsächlich temporäre Probleme beim Emailversand gegeben zu haben. Mit etwas Geduld konnte es aber ja gelöst werden. Magst mir einmal die Ticketnummer geben? Ich schau dann gerne rein.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Folterknecht (15. Mai 2014)

*6466987 bzw 6467205 *



Die Frage die ich jetzt noch hab, ist ob ihr die orginale Rechnung braucht oder der Scan den ich hoch geladen hab reicht.


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Mai 2014)

Hi Folterknecht,

bitte nur RMA/Ticket 6466987 verwenden. Das andere Ticket habe ich geschlossen. Die Rechnung die hochgeladen wurde reicht aus. Das Original immer selbst behalten. Bei der Rücksendung auch bitte nicht mitsenden.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Folterknecht (17. Mai 2014)

Danke


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Mai 2014)

Und nun? Dat Haedset ist vor ner Woche bei Euch angekommen laut DHL-Paketverfolgung und seit dem scheint sich nichts mehr zu rühren


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Juni 2014)

Hi Folterknecht,

magst du bitte einmal das DHL Tracking im Ticket 6466987 hochladen, bzw. den Link dazu. Dann können wir nachforschen. Im System steht es nicht als angekommen. Hast du die Ticketnummer auf und im Paket gut sichtbar hinterlegt?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Folterknecht (3. Juni 2014)

Du hast ne PM


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank. Nachforschung ist in Arbeit. Melde mich sobald es weitere Informationen gibt.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Juni 2014)

Paket ist nun endlich gefunden worden und der Austausch befindet sich in Bearbeitung. Du erhältst bei Versand der Ware Informationen zum Tracking (UPS) via Email.

Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, dass sich alles so verzögert hat.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Folterknecht (3. Juni 2014)

Sag nicht die Katze hat s versteckt gehabt!?


----------



## Folterknecht (5. Juni 2014)

So Headset heute angekommen, danke erstmal.

Nur hab ich jetzt ein  "Problem". Anscheinend hab ich ne neue Revision bekommen und weiß nicht  was ihr da angestellt habt, aber der Sound ist im Vergleich zum HS1(A)  beziehungsweise der 1.(?) Revision die ich vorher hatte ziemlich danaben  für meinen Geschmack. Das ganze Ding ist dermaßen basslastig abgestimmt, sogar schon im Default setting, das ist wirklich nicht mehr  schön, wie diese billig Gaming-Headsets die krampfhaft einen auf Bass  machen. Ich hatte mir damals das HS1 bzw. 1500 geholt, weil es laut  Reviews relativ neutral war und sich auch gut für Musik eignet.

Nun  hab ich auch schon verschieden Eurer Software-Versionen inklusive der  alten 1.1.1 installiert. Ich bekomm einfach nicht den Sound wieder hin,  den ich vorher hatte .  Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach inzwischen was mit eurer  (Treiber)Software vergeigt, und/oder ich werd da ein gewisses Soundprofil  nicht los. Hab über Systemsteurung deinstalliert zwischendurch.

Onboard sound ist komplett deaktiviert im BIOS.

Gib s da irgendnen Trick?


----------



## Bluebeard (6. Juni 2014)

Hi Folterknecht,

Hast du die 1500v2 bekommen? Dann nutze bitte die aktuelle Treiberversion von unserer Download-Seite. Vorher alles was mit Corsair Treibern zu tun hat deinstallieren. Eventuell mit Hilfe eines Registry Cleaners. Mit Hilfe des Equalizers solltest du dir den Sound recht umfangreich anpassen können.

Viele Grüße!


----------

